# Cleaning ceramic coated wheels



## eyeoftheworld (Dec 13, 2010)

My black alloys are coated with gtechniq ceramic coating. Please can someone advise me of a safe way to clean the alloys? i.e. should I be using a wash mitt? sponge?brush? shampoo? or acidic wheel cleaner?


----------



## S3 Chris (Jun 14, 2017)

PH neutral shampoo and a wheel mitt and barrel brush should be all you need, let the coating do its job and avoid harsh chemicals.


----------



## eyeoftheworld (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi Chris

Thanks for the help. Any particular type/brand of wheel mitt?


----------



## S3 Chris (Jun 14, 2017)

Any will do from cheap bits off ebay to a Dooka mitt or Microfiber madness incredimitt what ever your budget allows, shampoo wise Carpro Reset or Gyeon Bathe or bathe essence or dooka si wash.


----------



## SunnyBoi (Apr 25, 2013)

use a pressure washer to make sure you get any kind of grit/sand/mud off the wheels first. you can use any mild cleaner afterwards. first part is important, due to the coating you will not have to use anything harsh to get rid of the rest.


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

I have Gtechniq C5 on my alloys and I use AutoGlanz Hoops PH neutral wheel shampoo, a Wo-Wo microfibre wheel mitt on the faces and a EZ Detail wheel brush on the barrels. I top up the protection from time to time with Gyeon Wet Coat.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

If I have replied to this same question once this last few months, sure it's really more like twenty. 
It will be catching up with, "Best tyre dressing" and 'Best drying towel' soon, not "Best shampoo though" .:lol:
Really, quick search and you will see its no BS, hundreds of views and comments.

As this is a topic of concern, I will repeat again, just brief and to the point.
I have black gloss painted wheels, really wide too and coated with C5, arguably about as good as you can do for them.
Treat them like any other painted surface, even CC'd panels, they will still get scratches albeit not heavy, but you will see them on the worst colour going.
Get used to it.

No wheel brushing. Big No-no. That over hyped ph shampoo only idea is to be polite waste of time, don't even wasting time with. Power wash regular, then no need to hit them up with high pressure each time.
Use whatever you like to clean em with, APC etc and dry with air pressure, or MF.
Then QD everything, barrels, callipers and the outer wheel.
Do that regular and they just get easier to upkeep and looking great.
Then when you look closely you will say "Where did those light scratches come from"?
Get used to it as I wrote, they need polishing each year at least. That's black gloss wheels for you!
That was brief for me too :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I pers9nally just use the snowfaom i pre treat the car with, for coated wheels. Mitts and or wheel woolies. I find this to be perfect


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I just use shampoo and water after power washing down. Also a variety of soft brushes and Dooka wheel mitt. Nothing with harsh bristles especially on black alloys


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

My 3sdm 0.05's are coated and my method is this.



1-Spray discs with Atom mac.

2-Chemical guys diablo wheel gel in dedicated foam lance and foam the wheels

3- Rinse foam off.

4-Dedicated bucket with 2 grit guards and 1900:1 shampoo

5- long flat noddle duster thing to clean barrels

6-Streetwise monkey mitt for faces

7- detailing brush for lug nuts and around valve stem

8-gentle brush to clean tires (or stiff brush and degreaser once a month)

9- when doing final rinse of the car spray the wheels with Aqua coat for a little more protection

My wheels a gloss white so much harder to get spotless than gloss black wheels as it shows dirt more easily so all you with gloss black wheels, try gloss white and then tell me its hard :lol::lol:


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Rian said:


> My 3sdm 0.05's are coated and my method is this.
> 
> 1-Spray discs with Atom mac.
> 
> ...


If that is your procedure and it works, that is all that matters. Sounds thorough but would be very time consuming each week.
Whatever preferred method is used, I am convinced these painted wheels are easy to maintain if they are kept clean on the same regular basis as the rest of the car. Blowing out the callipers and nooks and crannies with air helps too. QD them and they last looking good same as the panels :thumb:


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Itstony said:


> If that is your procedure and it works, that is all that matters. Sounds thorough but would be very time consuming each week.
> Whatever preferred method is used, I am convinced these painted wheels are easy to maintain if they are kept clean on the same regular basis as the rest of the car. Blowing out the callipers and nooks and crannies with air helps too. QD them and they last looking good same as the panels :thumb:


Very time-consuming 30-40mins, at most twice a week, but with gloss white, it shows the tiniest speck of dirt unlike black wheels I used to have


----------

